# Swedish: Jag ska inte göra det gärna/inte gärna göra det



## LilianaB

I would like to know what the difference in meaning would be to a native speaker in such sentences as:

Jag ska inte göra det gärna.
Jag ska inte gärna göra det.
Jag ska gära det inte gärna.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Tjahzi

Sadly, I'd say they are all disqualified due to _ska_ and _gärna_ being incompatible. Since _gärna_ is used as an adverb signaling intention (or probability), its very presence marks future. As such, no one would ever add _ska_, a modal verb used to denote future, to such a phrase.

That said, we can rephrase the sentences through the simple omission of _ska_, which gives us:
_
Jag inte gör det gärna.
Jag inte gärna gör det.
Jag gör det inte gärna._

And while the first two are ungrammatical (remember V2), the last is possible, though most speakers would probably find _Jag gör det helst inte_.

Note: I'm assuming that you are trying to _I'd rather not do it_.


----------



## LilianaB

What about, I will do it but without any pleasure, I don't really want to do it. But I will do it, anyhow.


----------



## Tjahzi

There could be a slight distinction between _Jag gör det inte gärna_ - _I do it, but not gladly_ and _Jag gör det gärna inte_ - _I'd rather not do it_. That said, to me, both can have the second meaning.


LilianaB said:


> What about, I will do it but without any pleasure, I don't really want to do it. But I will do it, anyhow.


I'd use _kan _in such a context. If there is no greater animosity, just lack of desire, to do something, _kan _is used to express that one volunteers to do a task: _Jag kan göra det. (Jag vill inte, men någon måste göra det och jag är frivillig.)_


----------



## LilianaB

Thank you.


----------



## LilianaB

How would you express an idea of doing something with pleasure, in reference to the future, using the word gärna?


----------



## BlueSuede

Something like "Jag skulle gärna göra det för dej, om jag bara hade tid.", you mean?


----------



## LilianaB

Yes. Could you say: Jag skulle inte gärna göra det, men jag skulle göra det i alafall.


----------



## BlueSuede

Yes, I think so. Jag skulle nog gärna kunna uttrycka mej på det sättet.  I alla fall nu, kanske inte helt gärna sedan, vem vet?


----------



## LilianaB

Tack. Thank you.


----------

